# Help! Need fletching repair



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I need new fletchings on 6 arrows and I guess sportsman's warehouse can't do the repair. I need a good bow shop in salt lake area or if there is possibly a forum member that does this I can pay them for the work. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It's pretty simple to DIY if you buy a jig. And will become much cheaper over the long run too. Kinda like reloading only a lot more simple.
I'd offer to help if you get up toward Ogden any time.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Any suggestions on jigs and vanes? I watched a video that made it seem pretty easy.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a Bohning with Blazer vanes but any one of them will work. Depends on if you want to do all the vanes at once or one at a time.
Most the time anymore I find I'm just replacing a single vane once in awhile so I don't mind taking a little longer to do a whole arrow when needed.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Went to sportsman's and got all the gear to just do it myself. This should be cost effective going forward. Vanes and glue are the only things I will ever need to buy again.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Really easy job to get done. Took 20 minutes to do 3 arrows. Glue says cure time is 48 hours. Can't wait to see how these fly. Not sure of the technical term but the jig I used put a slight curve in them, would this be for accuracy?


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That will get the arrow spinning which will help it fly straight.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I prefer the quick set glue's. I can fletch up a complete arrow (3 vanes or feathers) in about 1 minute. Depends on how long you want the glue to set. If I am not in any hurry and have other things to do, I let the glue set for about 30 seconds to 1 minute before releasing the clamp, then move to the next. There are lots of tricks you can use to get better adherence of the vane to the shaft. I like to use purple PVC primer on the bottom of my vanes. Be careful when applying, it will stain everything, including your fingers. I put it on with a small model paint brush. Another great product is Zing. It is clear and it really makes the glue stick.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

The glue set in just a couple minutes. The cure time on it was 48 hours. So I figure don't shoot em til they cure. Pretty easy job.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

That is one slow curing glue. What brand and type is it? I have tried a lot of different glue's over the years and have settled on AAE Max Bond. A type of super glue. Sets up quickly and cures quickly. A slow cure is strongly advised for epoxy glues, but not necessary when using AAE Max Bond. I have shot arrows within minutes after fletching. Probably should read to see what the cure time is. A thin layer is much more effective than a thick layer when using this glue. Great on carbon shafts, not so good on aluminum.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The next thing to play with is arrow cresting. Takes more time than wraps but you can be as creative as your imagination allows and the cresting is personalized. Lighter than wraps. I want to invest in an air brush and do some cresting using it. I have seen some really unique air brushed shafts.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...cks-Inserts-and-Glue/prod9999001703/cat100561

This is what I used.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just shot the 3 arrows I re-fletched. They definitely fly straighter and hit harder. Make a much louder thump when they hit the target.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.blackovis.com/arizona-e-...8QRk8UyguaT71YuNxQ10ekootgfG3-DIBAaAg0b8P8HAQ

AAE or easton fletching tool. by far the easiest tool to use on the market.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I got the Arizona mini. Worked very well I would say. Love how the arrows shot today.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

i have had terrible luck with that particular glue , even when cleaning per instructions , but that may be a compatibility issue with my shaft material ???

i use this for carbon express arrows with blazer vanes

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...s-Inserts-and-Glue/prod999901360609/cat100561

light very light scuffing with steel wool or sanding pads after cleaning with alcohol,

here is the thing , you may not notice at 30-40 yard , but i think the 3 you have re-fletched will fly differently and have a different point of impact than your original stock arrows ... i would recommend that you scrape em and do them all over again , paying special attention to which direction the blades on your tightened broadhead is in, and make all blade aim the same direction , on your first vane gluing -

i always let mine sit for 10 min each vane , which takes forever ... but i seldom tear one off .. then the next day i come back and do a small dab on the front and back of each ...

i prefer the right helical , type jig 
once you set your jig to match your shaft diameter as good as you can , dont do your buddys arrows and change the set up , that way you can just do one if you need to... have your buddy get the same arrow you use or buy his own jig ..

you will find there is a perfect amount of glue where it oozes out both sides just right without too much over flow. i have found that it usually ends up worse if i try to adjust it on the shaft to, once you set, just leave it alone . then there is an amount of time to wait before setting to the shaft , let it start melting the vane material for at least 30 - 60 seconds -- you will see it go from clear to cloudy


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I scraped em clean. And im not shooting broad heads right now. That will be closer to hunting season. They shot great at 40 yards. Shot each arrow a dozen times.


----------



## Chugg (Nov 16, 2015)

I use an Arizona w/right wings. It works well for me as I like to experiment with a lot of different vanes and combos. 
I agree the 48hr glue is no good. Not on the 3 different vanes I tried it with no matter what prep I did. 
The best I've found is gorilla super glue. Whether it's bohning, aae, flex fletch or q2i. You cannot remove my vanes with vice grips! I've blown through numerous bags and 3d targets and have yet to lose a vane. The no prep flex flex sk2's are my vanes of choice for hunting so far. Bohning heat vanes for 3d and fun. Neither flutter past 320fps. I use a 4 fletch 90degree pattern with flex fletch sk3's to steer my turkey bullheads.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Now is a good time to learn and develop your technique. You will soon learn what method you prefer. Experiment with different glues. Don't be afraid to sacrifice a few vanes by ripping them off to see which glue works best. A few years ago an article was published which listed a large variety of glue brands. They measured which ones held the best and what kind of pressure it took to remove them. Interesting read. I am pretty anal about my arrows. 2 degree's is the amount of offset I put on my arrows. Some people want more. I have read articles that say after 2 degrees, more just adds additional drag and doesn't improve accuracy. I am a subscriber to that thinking. Left or right off set really doesn't matter for accuracy. I prefer right as it will tighten tips as the arrow slows down upon penetration into the target. I used to run left but found I was always having to tighten my tips. Helical vs offset. I have both clamps and have found no difference in arrow performance. I have found that helical is more difficult to install uniformly, I prefer offset. 3 vanes vs 4. 5 inch, 4, 3, 2 or 1-1/2 inch, high profile or low profile. Vanes vs feathers, high FOC or normal FOC. These are some of the things you will want to toy with and see what you prefer. You will soon find that you will never buy a pre-fletched arrow again, only bare shafts as you will come to know that when you build your own, then you are sure they meet your specifications. You will also learn from experience that there is a lot of BS out there concerning what arrow specs work best. Nothing beats personal experience. Have fun learning and enjoy the journey.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

> I scraped em clean. And im not shooting broad heads right now. That will be closer to hunting season. They shot great at 40 yards. Shot each arrow a dozen times.


i number my broad heads to match my shafts so that whenever they are tight and knocked correct . they always look the same when drawn back , if you draw and it looks different then you know something is off

i would recommend that you install your broadheads while fletching your arrows , mainly because it reduces changes between your arrows which i believe turns into a longer range consistency

my assumption may be incorrect , but i assume that the flexing of the shaft is fairly consistent when coming out of the same bow , so my intention of making all broad head blades come off the arrow at the same helical point same as each other arrow , when that deflection happens right out of the bow, any drag that is caused by a broadhead arrow flex being " not straight yet " would be equal as possible from shot to shot ... schizo right ??? i dont think anything under 30 yard would matter much , but i have done 4" groups at 80 with this method , so i will continue

one more recomendation , is to NEVER let any bow shop glue your inserts for you, cut them yes , but specify that "they do not glue them in for you or you will not buy them !!!" tighten your broadheads into the insert , and epoxy them in using a spin tester like this 
https://pineridgearchery.com/products/the-arrow-inspector 
next to a flat surface , and while the epoxy is still wet true up your center line and verify your broad heads points are straight with the center line

i would bet that 3 out of 12 will be crooked if you just let the bow shop glue em in for you , so check me on this , get a spin tester and see how far off your inserts are forcing your broad heads point to be off the center line .... you will be surprised that your 3-5 of the shafts you just paid 12 bucks a piece for are only good for practice , and if you are now aware one of your arrows if deflecting off its intended path , you can shoot batches of only the straight ones and find that you may be a better shot than you think


----------

